# contracts and pricing



## stevechm (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi everyone, i'm pretty new to this site, but from what i've read it sounds pretty good. Anyways I'm going to try snow plowing for the first time this year. I have a few commercial customers which I do lawn work for that are interested. What I wanted to ask though is there anyone out there that might want to let me use or see a contarct of theirs (with me making modifications).
I'm new to this and I don't want to get screwed even thogh most of my customers are pretty good. I would prefer to charge by the job rather than the season. Any suggestions on this as well ?
Thanks in advance to any one whoe replies.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Welsome to the site stevechm. Look in the business forum and find pleanty on contracts. Also do a search. Don't anticipate on finding actual contracts on here though. There are a few links to some, but the links are either dead or link to a site where the contract is no longer located for some reason. Some people will be willing to email you a copy of theirs if you ask nice enough. Good Luck!!!:waving:


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

There's lots of good information in the FAQ area Chuck has set up. There's also lots of good information available if you use the "search" function. You will have to dig a little for it though, and probably won't find it all in one particular place.

The questions you asked are probably among the most frequently asked, and are certainly the most frequently answered in *the most vague and roundabout terms*. Ask how many threads there are on the drain plug of a Meyer E-47 and somebody will almost certainly volunteer to go outside and count them for you. Ask how much they charge for a 22 X 35 foot driveway with 3.5 inches of snow on it and they'll tell you *you* need to figure out how much you want to make and how long it'll take you to do it.

It's kinda like asking to see a picture of somebody's truck--most of these guys probably have several of them in thier wallet (in *front* of the pictures of their families), and they'll gladly take them out and let you drool all over them, but try to get a peek at thier cash and credit cards and you'll find they're less than forthcoming. 

It's an adage that people will sooner talk to you about their sex lives than their finances. That's the kind of thing you're asking to talk about when you ask specific questions about contracts and prices.

BTW, Welcome to PlowSite.


----------

